# Shrouded Diver



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi all

Picked up my first shouded diver - the 1st Seiko Professional Quartz 300m from March 1979. Really pleased with the condition as it still has a good lume and the second hand hits the markers exactly. There are scratches on the crystal and a gouge on the case back - but overall not bad for a 26 year old quartz.

Bry - you have one of these don't you? Was thinking about changing the crystal now I am a fully paid up member of the `take it apart and hope it goes back together club`









Here's a couple of pics

Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Derek....Brys is the 600m auto, the one you have is the 'Tuna can' like mine but yours has a black bezel insert, mine has the SS insert, dont know if the first Tunas had black or not, its quite a popular 'mod' to change it,

I expect the crystal to be harder to get hold of than the 6105 as well...As for fitting it, go for it









Just noticed you said '_first _shrouded diver'...Perhaps a new collection started?


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi Jason

When I was doing some searching about the watch, Bry's name came up on this particular model. I reckon it will be a bugger trying to find a crystal too - but who knows! The reference to 1st, was taken from Tokunaga's watch Museum and the Seikos Divers reference - so no more shrouded divers `ahem`!!!

Here is a link to Tokunaga's Museum, though the picture is of a 600m









Museum

and another reference

reference

Derek


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice 300m









The original ones had black bezel inserts and black shrouds.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Well done that man


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yer, I have the 1981 Seiko prospex, the dial is slightly diff to your's, and I have the







1975 600m diver's.

Luvwatch, I repolished my convex 300m crystal, looks much better, I repolished the 600m as well the watch guy was well impressed, he thought it was plastic.

Regards

Bry


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

AlexR said:


> Nice 300m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Alex - could you point me to a pic of the "original" black shrouded 300m quartz or do you have a model number for it.

TIA - All the best

Derek


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sorry









As far as I know,all the older 300m had black shrounds,but I am no Seiko expert,only what I picked up on various fora


----------

